# Rothenberger batteries



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all. Are rothenberger batteries sold in the States? Thanks.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Never heard of them. They sell the hand tools but never seen power tools


----------

